# My new NPT



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I finally got everything together and got my first NPT 55g tank planted today.

Step 1 - Fill with Miracle Gro Organic Soil










Step 2 - Place hardscape










Step 3 - Add play sand and some water










Step 4 - Plants then sit back and enjoy


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

A few months ago I did soil and then playsand on top and after reorganizing plants a couple times I ended up with soil on top of the sand that just ruined the look for me and I wasn't able to remove all the soil with a siphon. The dark soil just shows up too much on the sand.

Another tank I did soil with black gravel on top and this seems to be working well so far. Any soil that does end up on top isnt very noticable and has a chance of falling back down through the gravel.

So to warn you, you may regret using soil and sand after a while.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't mind the soil look on top. Makes it look more natural to me. Also once it grows in more people will be looking at the plants more then the substrate.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice tank, I like the driftwood. Very similar to my tank build


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Update on my planted tank....No ferts and no CO2

1 month of growth


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

man everyones NPT tank looks so well grown after a month. For me its like nothing happens. everything just stays alive but no big growth spurt.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

looks very nice man! I'll try to update my thread tomorrow.

@xriddler did you make sure the roots of the plants are touching the organic matter? What kind of light do you have?


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Did you pick lighting appropriate plants? If you put higher light plants in low light they may have very slow growth rates


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

@gat maybe you are right i didnt plant them deep enough. I have Hagen Glo Single

@ischemia i have sunset hygro, nana vals, a crypt wendii, japonica (lots) dwarf sag(quite a bit), ludgiwia repens, aromitica and recently ceylon hygro, bacopa carolina and javamoss on wood


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

8 weeks of growth. lots of growth and becoming quite lush. Still no use of CO2 or Ferts


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

That's really impressive growth! They look healthy and lush. Good work!


----------

